# String gauge for Drop A# 6-string



## RuxinCaldwell (Feb 7, 2013)

Any guitarists who play in this tuning? What string guages did you find worked the best? All I have now is an LTD EC-1000 Deluxe with a 24.7 inch scale neck, and so far I'm at 59 (low E/A#), 46, 32, 26(w), 17, 13. I plan on getting a second guitar with a 25.5 inch scale neck for better tension, either the LTD H-1001FM or Schecter Hellraiser Extreme as soon as I sell my Framus Cobra head, but for now, I have to use the EC-1000. I've already ordered some D'Addario 64 gauge singles for the Low E, the 59 feels too loose and buzzes too much. 

One last question. My string action is starting to get a little high for my liking with the set of strings I have on it now, to be able to get the tension where I need it for the notes to not buzz and sound full. Wouldn't it make sense to use a slightly higher string gauge, and just lower to action (to make up for some of the stiffness of heavy gauge strings)? It seems like you would get the best of both worlds. Low action and clarity within your notes. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Aerospace274 (Feb 7, 2013)

On my 30" baritone, I currently have 12-60. Those are D'Addario's designed specifically for C standard tuning on a standard scale guitar. I usually use 13-62 gauge D'Addarios and those are what I used back when I played 25.5" scale guitars. I've always tuned to C standard or Dropped A# regardless of my guitar's scale. The tension was fine to me and I tend to like higher tension setups.
As for the set up question, It's all personal preference so you won't know until you try it out! I've found that lowering action is in fact the quickest way to lose fullness and clarity and gain buzzing frets. My action is just under 2mm on the bass side.
Hope this helped.

Edit: Bjorn from In Flames plays a Gibson with a 24.75" scale I think. He uses 12-68's.


----------



## Sir Applesauce (Feb 7, 2013)

At the moment I'm playing in drop A# with 12-56, but usually when I go that low
I get an Elixir Baritone set (12-68) and it does me nicely. 
I'd be careful with lowering your action, too low and you'll go to mush.


----------



## budda (Feb 7, 2013)

I have an LTD MH1000 in Drop Bb with 12-60 d'addarios, works well.


----------



## rockskate4x (Feb 7, 2013)

6 String Guitar Set 12 - 61

12-61 from circle k


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Feb 7, 2013)

I use the bottom 6 strings from a 7 string set of D'Addario .010s, since the guitar I have in that exact tuning (Drop Bb/C Std) was set up with .011s in standard. Tension feels the same. I had to tweak the truss and the intonation but it was pretty close.


----------



## Dakotaspex (Feb 7, 2013)

I like 65-13's on my 25.5" Ibby!


----------



## PureImagination (Feb 7, 2013)

For Drop A# I use 11-75s on 24.75


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Feb 7, 2013)

On my 25" I use a .011 - .057 Circle K set. It's 15lbs of tension according to Skip.


----------



## MrPowers (Feb 7, 2013)

I played 12-60 D'Addario's on my Les Paul in Bb.


----------



## DMAallday (Feb 7, 2013)

14-80  haha


----------



## MrPowers (Feb 7, 2013)

Jeez I always thought my strings were heavy, you guys put me to shame!


----------



## whatupitsjoe (Feb 8, 2013)

Bjorn from in flames uses a 68 at the top for c standard and drop A# on his les paul. The rest of the strings should go in the 12-52 range. 

You could also try an 8 string set, and leave off the first and 8th strings. That gives you 13 17 30 42 54 64 (D'Addario)

For a longer scale maybe the 12-60 set, could be a little loose though


----------



## Podium (Feb 8, 2013)

i use a 12-56 ernie ball set and replace the 56 with a 62, fits amazing with my c1, 25.5" scale.


----------



## budda (Feb 8, 2013)

DMAallday said:


> 14-80  haha



This would probably have the tension I want, but the issue is when the string physically feels too big. 12-60 on 27" scale would probably be overkill, but on a 25.5 they're a little loose but alright.

Here's how said LTD sounds (and I pick really heavy)

MP3 Player SoundClick


----------



## devolutionary (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah. I run .074 for A standard at 25.5, but I like them super tight. I have messy technique and having the string in the same place each time helps me out a great deal. Anything from a .060 to .070 would be fine for A# at that scale.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 8, 2013)

On a 25.5 I play both B standard and drop A with a 60-13 set from Skull strings.


----------



## kreaturesleeper (Feb 9, 2013)

I used to use a custom 12-64 set on an RG470 back in the day, with it tuned to Drop A. Was loaded with an EMG 81-85 set. They felt great, and sounded huge.


----------

